# Group Buy Bag Salt - OHIO



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey,

I working on putting together a group buy for bag rock salt!

There 80lb bags and were buying full loads at a time, any one that wants to get in on it is more then welcome!


Need one pallet or 10, let me know!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

where at in ohio? whats the perspective rates per pallet? i know this depends on how many people are interested, but what was the past pricing if this was done before?
thanks 
tim


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

let me know the price and put me down for 4 pallets to start


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

VEGGIEPLOW;812972 said:


> where at in ohio? whats the perspective rates per pallet? i know this depends on how many people are interested, but what was the past pricing if this was done before?
> thanks
> tim


Were going to get drop shipped Via Flat Trailers. We can load you with no problem.

Were Going to be about 3.5 Hrs from you up St Rt 77. Canton Ohio Area.

Also, I hear you lost USMC VETERAN and Local Police Office, in the line of duty.... Sorry to hear about that.

If you want more details, PM or Email me a contact # and I'll fill you in.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;812987 said:


> let me know the price and put me down for 4 pallets to start


Tom,

Great price this year, I know for a fact price is going up this year.

I'm pulling out of a new supplier this year, not the one you know about.

Give me a call today and i'll fill you in


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

whats the price per skid


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

Clapper&Company;813103 said:


> Were going to get drop shipped Via Flat Trailers. We can load you with no problem.
> 
> Were Going to be about 3.5 Hrs from you up St Rt 77. Canton Ohio Area.
> 
> ...


JERRY was a fine man and served a tour in iraq and afganistan... its a shame that these things happen but..... i'll send you my number to find out more info on this group buy and info..


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

If they were 50#'s I would think about it. We are looking down here to get some truck load as well.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JeepCreepn01;813138 said:


> whats the price per skid


PM Sent Jeep


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Young Pup;813397 said:


> If they were 50#'s I would think about it. We are looking down here to get some truck load as well.


I give you a few glasses of Man The F*** UP


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Clapper got the PM thanks looks like a sweet price....now where would i have to go to pick that up?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I talked to them today,

We can also get
50# bags of Rock Salt
50# Bags of a blended Icemelt

There going to let us mix and match loads so let me know


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

Young Pup;813397 said:


> If they were 50#'s I would think about it. We are looking down here to get some truck load as well.


 If you are in need of 50lb bags i got a truckload about a month ago for 3.80 delivered.email these guys [email protected] tell them jake sent you. hope that can helpussmileyflag


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

ME ME ME!! Ron give me the scoop JEEP and I would like to have some down here too.
JOSH


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Clapper&Company;815667 said:


> I talked to them today,
> 
> We can also get
> 50# bags of Rock Salt
> ...


What is the blended? Is it rock salt and Calcium Chloride? 
PM with $/pallet

Thanks!
If its a sweet deal, never hurts to have extra


----------



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

I would not mind picking up some salt. Right now I have been quoted as low as 3.85 per 50 # bag delivered. I will be using a minimum of 3500 lbs per event. Up to 12000lbs per event if we get one of the contracts we are working on.

Let me know the price you are looking at.


----------

